# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Логика плодов Экадаши

## Вилен Егоров

Намастэ уважаемый Патита Паване прабху! У меня вопрос по Экадаши. Прочитал истории всех Экадаши, там часто написано, что тот, кто читает эти истории получает блага, равные пожертвованиям тысяч коров, или многих жертвоприношений, а так же человеку списываются все грехи, в том числе и тяжкие. Стоит ли мне воспринимать эти утверждения буквально, или как художественное преувеличение? Если буквально, то на данный момент, получается, я безгрешен?
В историях про Экадаши пишут "читающий или слушающий эту историю получает избавление от всех грехов" Или "благо равное пожертвованию 1000 коров" - в таком смысле утверждения. Пока я воспринимал это как художественный прием, поэтическое преувеличение, было все ок, ведическое знание представлялось очень логичным и рациональным. Но гаудия-вайшнавы, с которыми я говорил, сказали, что это надо воспринимать буквально, так как написано. И теперь у меня трилемма: принять что ведическое знание не логично (что сделать я не могу и не хочу), либо принять нелогичной конкретную точку зрения гаудия-вайшнавов (что бы тоже не хотелось), либо услышать логичное объяснение и принять эту точку зрения как логичную. 
Написано также, что если кто неосознанно,без особой веры или случайно постится на Экадаши, то он всё равно получает блага в полной мере от этого поста, у него списываются грехи и т.д. Но, по идее, только осознанные намеренные действия способны принести благо и избавить от грехов, хотя в этих историях утверждается другое. В этом я тоже вижу нелогичность.
Также меня смущают и другие утверждения, в случае если их воспринимать буквально. Один день поста приносит то же благо, что 5000 лет аскетизма. 5000 лет, это 50-80 воплощений в физическом теле. И духовные блага, которые можно получить благодаря 50-ти жизням, положенным на аскетизм даёт один пост. Почему же тогда верующие до сих пор практикуют аскетизм, если достаточно одного дня поста, выполненного правильно? Или дело в том,что провести 50 воплощений в аскезе легче, чем выполнить правильно пост на Экадаши?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

> Намастэ уважаемый Патита Паване прабху! У меня вопрос по Экадаши. Прочитал истории всех Экадаши, там часто написано, что тот, кто читает эти истории получает блага, равные пожертвованиям тысяч коров, или многих жертвоприношений, а так же человеку списываются все грехи, в том числе и тяжкие. Стоит ли мне воспринимать эти утверждения буквально, или как художественное преувеличение? Если буквально, то на данный момент, получается, я безгрешен?
> В историях про Экадаши пишут "читающий или слушающий эту историю получает избавление от всех грехов" Или "благо равное пожертвованию 1000 коров" - в таком смысле утверждения. Пока я воспринимал это как художественный прием, поэтическое преувеличение, было все ок, ведическое знание представлялось очень логичным и рациональным. Но гаудия-вайшнавы, с которыми я говорил, сказали, что это надо воспринимать буквально, так как написано. И теперь у меня трилемма: принять что ведическое знание не логично (что сделать я не могу и не хочу), либо принять нелогичной конкретную точку зрения гаудия-вайшнавов (что бы тоже не хотелось), либо услышать логичное объяснение и принять эту точку зрения как логичную. 
> Написано также, что если кто неосознанно,без особой веры или случайно постится на Экадаши, то он всё равно получает блага в полной мере от этого поста, у него списываются грехи и т.д. Но, по идее, только осознанные намеренные действия способны принести благо и избавить от грехов, хотя в этих историях утверждается другое. В этом я тоже вижу нелогичность.
> Также меня смущают и другие утверждения, в случае если их воспринимать буквально. Один день поста приносит то же благо, что 5000 лет аскетизма. 5000 лет, это 50-80 воплощений в физическом теле. И духовные блага, которые можно получить благодаря 50-ти жизням, положенным на аскетизм даёт один пост. Почему же тогда верующие до сих пор практикуют аскетизм, если достаточно одного дня поста, выполненного правильно? Или дело в том,что провести 50 воплощений в аскезе легче, чем выполнить правильно пост на Экадаши?


Большинство текстов об Экадаши, как правило, имеют отношение к разделам "карма-канды", а значит, вдохновляют человека очищаться от кармы через соблюдение этой рекомендованной мудрецами аскезы. Такие описания, несомненно, правдивы и важны для начинающего искателя истины, так как показывают ему неоспоримое превосходство духовных решений своих проблем над материальными решениями. Такие тексты позволяют материалисту перейти в круг трансценденталистов и, очистившись, приблизиться к бхакти. Если же искатель истины уже достаточно близок к бхакти, то он воспринимает Экадаши как матерь преданности и проводит этот день не как аскезу в ожидании плодов, а как праздник полного погружения в служение Богу. И, конечно же, он бескорыстен в этом своём служении, ведь бхакти – это служение непрерывное и бескорыстное. Так что на каждом уровне развития своя логика, свои описания реальности и свои результаты...

----------

